# Surf Rod info.



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Was wondering what is a good length of surf rod to get? I have 2 at 7 ft. but based on what I see out there maybe too short. Also, why are the so tall. I notice they are all 7-12 ft.? Is this to allow beachwalkers to walk underneath Lines or to acheive distance in casting. Any info would be a appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Casting distance and to keep your line above the breaking waves. 10 feet works good for me.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a 11' and sometimes a 16'. I prefer the 11'. I also use 5' tall sand spikes.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

Have two Team Alabama rods 13'6' Love them Cast for good distance and great bite detection.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i have a 10'. the longer ones have more preload and cast farther.


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I prefer 12' with big guides. I think it's more of what kind of techniques are you using? The equipment only gets you so far.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I pretty much use 2 sizes of surf rods; 7-8ft for pompano and 10ft for bull reds. I catch most of my pompano within 100ft of shore so a long rod doesn't benefit me when I'm targeting them. For fall reds, I want to be able to get a bait past the bar if needed and be able to keep the line above the shorebreak.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys. Academy has 9ft uglysticks on sale. I may try one of those.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

fishnhuntguy said:


> Thanks for the help guys. Academy has 9ft uglysticks on sale. I may try one of those.


Never go wrong with a Ugly Stik!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 21, 2011)

12ft Ugly Stik is way to go.


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

What's the ballpark figure on how much more casting distance per foot on the rod? I know my 6'6" rod is too short but I don't know if I really need to go to 12'. My reel is a Penn 750SS with 20lb line. I have it narrowed down to an Ugly Stik, I'm just wondering on the length.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

i can't really say how muck more distance you get per foot but i have a 750 also but mine is spooled with 40lb. braid, i paired it with an 11' rod and can get over the bar... but before that it had a 9' rod and did just fine... (60-75yds)


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

but i would guess the extra 2' added 25+yds to the cast, but i believe that would all be due to you technique...


----------



## Guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree with penn. Not sure the science behind it, but I know it cast further. I guess the only other thing is that the longer rod helps to keep your bait off the bottom completely buried in the sand. It's the angle thing... Shorter rod, shallower angle... Longer rod, steeper angle...


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

penn 10/0 said:


> i can't really say how muck more distance you get per foot but i have a 750 also but mine is spooled with 40lb. braid, i paired it with an 11' rod and can get over the bar... but before that it had a 9' rod and did just fine... (60-75yds)


which bar you takin about? I was out this morning slingin it as hard as I could,just wouldn't go over the bar that was in front of me. Maybe I need better techniqe, or go find a closer bar


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

I went with a 9' Ugly Stik for $60..


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

The 9 footer should do you good, and i was talking about the first bar on Johnson's Beach, some places are closer some are farther, out at Ft. Pickens it looks like the bar is right on the beach at Langdon...


----------

